

Meldium (YC W13) nets $1M to make sense out of password management - bradleybuda
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/17/meldium-nets-1m-to-make-sense-out-of-password-management/

======
xtc
I first read it as Medium and was very confused for a second.

~~~
bbgm
Likewise. Did a double take before I saw the "l". Probably going to be a
common mistake.

------
bradleybuda
More details on our blog: [http://blog.meldium.com/home/2013/7/17/meldium-
raises-1mm-to...](http://blog.meldium.com/home/2013/7/17/meldium-raises-1mm-
to-empower-modern-cloud-first-companies)

Thanks to all the early adopters on HN who helped us get off the ground!

------
rfnslyr
KeyChain.

